

AT&T CEO: iMessage disrupts our messaging revenue stream - JakeOSmith
http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/04/att-ceo-imessage-disrupts-our-messaging-revenue-stream-unlimited-data-was-a-mistake/
Wow.
======
shadesandcolour
I probably gained back sleep when iMessage was announced. Finally something
that is built in to the operating system that will disrupt the carrier from
making 30 dollars of pure profit off of me a month. Text messaging should have
never been priced the way it was and I hope that the carriers start to rethink
their business model because change is coming.

------
forrestblount
When you charge people $.10 for minimal amount of data transfer you should be
losing sleep because of the inevitability of your products disruption. When it
actually occurs, years after it should have, you will get no sympathy from me.

